# Oh My God! I've started my period!!! Need some funny period stories plz



## Shanziie Baibee (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh My God! I've started my period!!! I really need to hear some funny period stories. So if anyone out there has some funny stories about when they started their period or accidents, please reply.
Thanx,
xx_Shanziie Baibee_xx


----------



## Karren (Aug 6, 2010)

Nope..... can't think of any here!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 6, 2010)

why? lol


----------



## Lucy (Aug 6, 2010)

erm.. none of my period stories are funny really. i just..y'know, bleed once a month. i've never really had an embarrasing moment about it.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 7, 2010)

yeah me either lol. you get used to it, &amp; it's not a big deal after awhile lol. but congrats i guess, it means you've began turning into a woman!!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 7, 2010)

Accidents are NEVER funny. I like it when I don't have my period. Its what makes the human species so someone has to have babies. I hope your periods are relatively painless tho.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 7, 2010)

Is this your first one? That can be kinda odd; you know it's going to happen but still, nothing can prepare you for how it _really_ feels.


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 17, 2010)

The first time I got mine, I used toilet paper to keep it in control until my mom found my panties.

My teacher told the class how this one girl cried when she got her perios because she thought she was dying.

Keep a menstrual calendar. You will be glad you did.

My boyfriend can tell when I am starting my period when I don't even know. Weird.


----------



## BombDiggity (Sep 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *flipshawtii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My teacher told the class how this one girl cried when she got her perios because she thought she was dying.
Haha thats exactly like me.. I remember I was in 7th grade and it was March break and I got my first peroid on like, the Monday morning.. I cried and cried because I thought I was losing too much blood and going to die


----------



## razmatazzwhimsy (Sep 21, 2010)

I got my first period when I was 8. My mom took me to the doctor and thye made it stop because I was too young, then I got my "real period" when I was in 5th grade. I was actually wearing red pants and underwear that day, so I didn't really notice, except for how my underwear felt kinda wet. I was like "O.0?" And I yelled for my mom.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 23, 2010)

I started my period at age 11.  I was wearing a dark grey skirt that day.  When I arrived home that afternoon, my panties and stocking wear blood stained.  I became scared.  I told my mother that my guts had fallen out.  Mom took me aside and we had the 'talk' that day.  She purchased pads for me also.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 23, 2010)

It's something you get used to and if it isn't painful it's not much of a problem..

Make sure you alway extra bring pads and pantyliners and tampons if you use them wherever you go, especially during your first year of periods, since they often pop up outta nowhere when you are first beginning to cycle.  Once it evens out, you'll see a clear schedule around 28 days from each beginning of your period.

Change protection often and never forget about changing your tampon!  You could get a blood infection called toxic shock (it's deathly serious).

My mom and sister started at 11. I got mine at 13. 

From the hormones in food and hormones that have unfortunately tainted the drinking water, women are starting their periods at younger ages than before.


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a funny/nasty period story... I am a nasty one when on my period, and I usually wear pads... well during my second to most recent period I guess I left a couple of pads attached to a few different panties because when I did laundry later that week I pulled my clothes out of the dryer and had tons of little cotton balls in my clothes!


----------



## perlanga (Nov 23, 2010)

LOL. I have one but it was a friend from high school not me. She was always very faint around blood, she couldn't smell it or see it or she would faint. On one occasion I went over her house and she would not come out the bathroom in her bedroom, about 30 minutes later I knocked on the door and there was no response. I then opened the door, which was unlocked and there she was on the floor knocked out with her skirt down. I ran to tell her mom, since I knew she was diabetic I thought it had something to do with that. Her mom woke her up and it turns out she fainted frequently when she had periods, because she would see her blood. She actually uses Seasonique now because of her blood phobia.


----------



## Chococatluva (Nov 23, 2010)

Perlanga: That's scary.


----------



## llehsal (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh wow.  I remember when I first got mine, it did not come for the next few months.  My mom actually thought I was PREGNANT...like...whaaaaa????   She took me to the doctor which of course told her its normal...pfft


----------



## cloudycandyx (Dec 9, 2010)

I got my period the day before 7th grade began. I was still young, so I didn't know what to expect from my periods. Little did I know that my periods are VERY heavy. So heavy that a heavy duty pad couldn't even handle half of the school day. Those pants were never quite the same. 

This one isn't really a period story BUUUUT...

Once when I was about 11-ish, before I even started getting periods, my parents got a bill in the mail from the hospital for a pregnancy ultrasound for me! My dad was shocked and horrified, but my mom knew that I hadn't gotten my period yet, so obviously I was not actually pregnant. As it turned out, the hospital had mixed me up with a girl that shared my name. False alarm!

If I can depart any advice to you, it would be to always be prepared. Bring lots of extra pads, and change often. And pack some painkillers as well. You may or may not get bad cramps, but if you do, Advil or Aleve should do the trick. You'll get used to it as time goes on, and you'll figure out how to handle your unique period pains  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just be sure to take care of yourself and keep healthy habits, and you'll be fine.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *flipshawtii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The first time I got mine, I used toilet paper to keep it in control until my mom found my panties.
> 
> My teacher told the class how this one girl cried when she got her perios because she thought she was dying.
> ...


I don't have any personal experiences, but I've saved many a friend from theirs. For all you girls out there I agree with flipshawtii, keep a menstrual calendar.


----------



## glam231 (Jul 28, 2011)

how did u make it "stop"???


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 31, 2011)

I first got my period when I was 13.  It was August.  I didn't have another period again for 1 year...Then before I started taking birth control pills, my flow was extremely heavy whenever I slept over at someone's house, I'd have to sleep with an extra sheet under me.  This was with TWO pads in, and changing it frequently....


----------



## ribyyola (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm 11 and I just got it today, but my story isnt really funny, but here it is.

Last week, I thought I had my period, but I didn't, it was actually alot of discharge and I thought it was either my real period, or that it would start soon. i told my mom, she wasn't exactly excited, she said she ws sorry that I had to go through that, but she bought me extra thick pads, so I was a t summer camp and I was changing to go swimming, and I went to the bathroom stall and pulled down my pants and what-do-you-know there''s blood. So I thought it wasn't blood, so I wiped to be sure and there was more, I pulled open my crotch and had a line of blood running down my hand, so I screamed to my friend, Nevermind, I can't go swimming. I told the swimming teacher that I couldn't swim, then I ran to the front office, and asked for a new pair of underpants because I had my period, I wasn't hesitant at all, but then i went to the guest bathroom, and changed there, I told a bunch of my friends and they are all going into 9th or 6th grade. Sorry my story is super long.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 18, 2012)

Okay, this is an accident story and if you're eating or something, you might want to wait... I was on a city bus on a long ride home and my tampon fell out. I tried to pretend not to notice and sat down the first time a seat opened up, but a guy called out really loud that he could see blood down my leg. When I stood up again there was a HUGE spot on the seat--almost the size of a dinner plate! My skirt was this pale blue jean skirt and it was just ruined. On top of it, I had a two block walk home from the stop!


----------



## Tyari (Jul 18, 2012)

OMG! Thats horrifying!!! I think I would've died!!



> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, this is an accident story and if you're eating or something, you might want to wait...
> I was on a city bus on a long ride home and my tampon fell out. I tried to pretend not to notice and sat down the first time a seat opened up, but a guy called out really loud that he could see blood down my leg. When I stood up again there was a HUGE spot on the seat--almost the size of a dinner plate! My skirt was this pale blue jean skirt and it was just ruined. On top of it, I had a two block walk home from the stop!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 19, 2012)

​


> OMG! Thats horrifying!!! I think I would've died!!


 For several months I either took a later bus home, or walked back from downtown (about 3 miles) rather than get back on that particular bus. Some months later I was drinking with these two gay guys and we got to playing one of those plastered "embarrassing moments" games and I told them. For my birthday they handed me a homemade period calendar with projections going five years ahead! They were startlingly accurate too.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 20, 2012)

How funny. Was it a gag  gift?



> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​ For several months I either took a later bus home, or walked back from downtown (about 3 miles) rather than get back on that particular bus.
> Some months later I was drinking with these two gay guys and we got to playing one of those plastered "embarrassing moments" games and I told them. For my birthday they handed me a homemade period calendar with projections going five years ahead! They were startlingly accurate too.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 21, 2012)

> How funny. Was it a gagÂ  gift?


 I wish it had been! They were as serious as the proverbial heart attack! They compared notes of times over the previous couple of years I had mentioned my period, or had to stop when we were out so I could get Kotex, and from there they made 5 years worth of projections. It was like a really twisted Farmer's Almanac. What was really weird was the amazing accuracy. Most months I got my period within 36 hours of the target date, in either direction.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 21, 2012)

After the birth of my 2nd child and before the implant of my IUD, every period was a horror story.  I'd bleed like a murder victim.  When I sneezed or when I got up too quickly, I'd have to run to the bathroom. The force of the sneeze would force blood past my tampon.  I had to wear a full pad with the tampon, sometimes 2 pads (overlapping) in case the pad is too slow to absorb and travelled.  I had to do that when I slept.  0I wore dark pants every day of my period.  I have bled on my chair at work...good thing the upholstery is dark blue.


----------



## stephaniebaby (Oct 10, 2012)

my period stories 


one of the periods that i have had happened at school and i had no idea what a period was. i asked the teacher if i could go to the toilet and when i got there i found all blood in my pants. i asked my friend to go and get a female teacher and tell her what had happened and that i did not have anything on me at that time because i was not expecting to come on. the teacher came up to the girls toilets and she made sure that nobody was in there apart from her and my friend. she called me out of the toilet cubicle and said what has happenedtold her that i found blood in my pants and could not understand wh. she explained to me that it was my period. she asked my friend to go and get the nurse and say that  needed in the girls toilets. so my friend went to get the nursethen she came back up to me with the nurse. the nurse told me not to worry she would sort me out with clean pants and some towels. when she did that i felt really safe because i knew that i could go to her anytime i was caught short.


another story is that i was getting changed for p.e at school i went into the hall to start doing pe and i started to bleed everywere it was embarassing

you do not need to worry about your first period they only get worse as you grow up and they also get longer and more painfull. this is is not to woory you but i am letting you know now what to expect .


----------



## kisser (Mar 17, 2013)

Showering after Phys Ed in 6th grade. I had a tampon in while we played basketball bc I knew I was on my period. i get very bloody down there after a tampon is in. In the shower, the curtain goes down to my ankle. Blood came gushing down my leg and the pipe thing was taking in red water. Then a group of girls came near the showers, I heard them laughing and looking at my feet. Then like 2 peeked under the curtain and saw I was all developed and bloody. they laughed more cause I went to elementary school with them. what was i supposed to do?


----------



## rebelchild (Oct 5, 2013)

ok so my story happened just the other night I'm in grade 10 and I was extremly drunk so my ex boyfriend (which ended up being my boyfriend again) and my best friend leslie and her boyfriend Justin take me to Justin's house and of course I'm on my period and I have no pads! So I keep saying over and over I better change my pad which was kinda embarrassing tht I had to tell the boys tht.. So Leslie bikes to her house to get me a pad.. Theenn she had to help me take my disgusting other one off and put my new one on! She saw everything! Lol embarrassing!!


----------

